# Wie scharfe Schrift in PS erstellen?



## julchen (27. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe immer das Problem, dass ich mit PS keine saubere Schrift, z. B. in einem Banner erstellen kann. Immer ist die "verfranselt" an den Rändern, unscharf und blass. Damit sich die Schrift stärker hervorhebt, dupliziere ich dann immer die Ebene, so dass 2. Textebenen direkt übereinander liegen. Bei der Schrift hab ich auch schon versucht, diese ohne Kantenglättung zu erstellen. Dann wirkt Sie jedoch meistens immer pixelig und nicht sehr schön.

Gibte es ein Plugin oder nen Trick wie ich eine saubere und kräftige Schrift erstellen kann.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Leola13 (27. September 2007)

Hai,

Rechtsklick im Ebenemenü auf die Textebene => Ebene rastern.
Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## julchen (27. September 2007)

Hallo,
die Ebene rastern bringt auch keine sichtbaren Erfolg.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## andy72 (27. September 2007)

Du kannst in den schrift-eigenschaften die Darstellung auswählen, so auch ob die schift "scharf" oder geglättet erscheinen soll. Du findest diese einstellung in der oberen menüleiste bei den buttons.

LG
Andy


----------



## julchen (27. September 2007)

Hallo,
genau das hab ich ja auch schon versucht, wie gesagt ohne Erfolg. Ein bisschen versschwommen wirkt die Schrift immer noch auch bei der Einstellung scharf.

Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass es wohl ein Plugin für PS geben soll.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## chmee (27. September 2007)

Ein Trick wäre es, die Schrift in einem separaten Bild sehr viel größer zu erstellen, zu rastern und dann in das Bannerbild zu kopieren und klein zu machen.

mfg chmee


----------



## julchen (27. September 2007)

Hallo,
das mache ich eigentlich nur so aber das Ergebnis befriedigt mit auch nicht besonders.

Gruss
julchen


----------



## chmee (27. September 2007)

Für den exakten Fall von Bannern - sprich kleinen Schriften - gibt es noch die Kategorie Pixelschriften, Solche die nur in einer bestimmten Punktgröße sauber aussehen - ohne Antialiasing.

wie zB
http://pixelfonts.style-force.net/
http://www.drweb.de/webdesign/pixelfonts.shtml
http://www.robbythek.de/pixelfonts5.php

mfg chmee


----------



## darKuser (27. September 2007)

Kann ja auch von dem Font,typ abhängen vielleicht is es einfach eine  Schrift ^^ 
und du fidnest eine ähnliche.
Oder du erstellst dir dein Wort groß, und wandeltst es in eine pfad (in freehand oder illustrator)
und speicherst sie als solchen und importiers ihn dann in Photoshop


----------

